# VGOD TRICKTANK



## Zahz (8/6/16)

The Greek God “Zeus” has the ability to create large clouds with little to minimal effort, and now SO CAN YOU!

The VGOD TRICKTANK is the one and only tank for you tricksters out there, shatter the shackles of ramp up time and get some O's going.

RDA's are no longer your only option for doing tricks. The VGOD TRICKTANK breathes with ferocity, offering no limitations on airflow and an inhalation that ignites a full hard hitting Vape instantly with pre-made coils at 0.2 and 0.5 ohms. Top opening allows you to fill in liquid with ease, offering a large 3ml reservoir of e-juice within it. Forged with the finest stainless steel metal available, honed to perfection and tested beyond measure. Controlling clouds with the palm of your hands has never been easier using nearly any mod or vape that pushes lots of power through to the VGOD TRICKTANK.

Specifications :
3ml liquid capacity /top fill 
24mm diameter 
Stainless steel construction 
Delrin drip tip shield 
Large air holes 
510 connection 
Reinforced Pyrex glass
Hard hitting coils

Package Includes: Assembled TRICKTANK, Additional Replacement Glass, Two Parallel Kanthal Coils (0.2Ω and 0.5Ω), and Drip Tip Shield













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Those look like Arctic style coils... juice guzzlers of note but yeah they make for decent clouds.


----------

